# Castle ESC Programming Help Wanted



## flanson (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a Castle SideWinder V2 and SCT. I have the basic concept of how to use the link down, and can adjust my power, torque and other basic things. However I don't understand what the "throttle curve" and "brake curve" are. I've tried going to Castle Creations website and even tried using the link in demo mode, but it tells me nothing.

Can someone explain to me what this does, and it can benefit me on the track possibly.

Thanks.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Throttle curve and brake curve adjust how fast or slow the power is given to the motor. If you know what expo is in a controller and understand how it works, it is close to the same concept.


----------



## flanson (Jul 22, 2008)

Adam B said:


> Throttle curve and brake curve adjust how fast or slow the power is given to the motor. If you know what expo is in a controller and understand how it works, it is close to the same concept.


Thanks Adam....I guess I'll need to take a day and go up to the track w/ the laptop and mess w/ it a little bit to see if it's worth my wild to use it. It gives the option for No curve, Curve, or Linear. I can't believe there is nothing spelled out in Castle anywhere that better explains those options.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Linear would always be your safest option as it would feel smoother.


----------

